# Just need some blacks Pearls



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Kit collection finished for now 😀


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

And a black thermal carafe 😛


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Love the poster!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice and organised. People's coffee stations are so much tidier than mine!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Black handled tamper?

The Barista Hustle one?


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Dr Forinor said:


> Black handled tamper?
> 
> The Barista Hustle one?


 Yeah I think Motta might do one but don't think Barista Hustle comes in 53mm for the sage.


----------

